# Champions Lague 25-26/11



## A_Skywalker (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## BettingIsNice (Nov 24, 2008)

Real Madrid are 1.50 against Bate Borisov at Betfair. I am taking this bet right now until the odds are so high. Bate has some luck but I dont see it happening again.

Any other recommendations for bet ?


----------



## Cristiano66 (Nov 24, 2008)

Maybe its good betting on the romanian teams as they are still underrated, even after the big victories and wonderful football they played. 
Steau and Cluj are not Chelsea and Man Utd, but are very strong teams and can cause upsets everyday.


----------



## 30Seconds (Nov 25, 2008)

Accoring to some online sources thre will be a big support for Steaua in Germany. Nearly 10 000 romanian fans will be on the stadium.
Romanian team now doesnt have any problems and are hard as always.
Steaua +2 is a great bet. I managed to find it for 2.1 at local bookmaker.
I'm sceptic about Steau drawing or winning, but I think they can cover +2.


----------



## free bet (Nov 25, 2008)

some nice play by Madrid first half....


----------



## BettingIsNice (Nov 25, 2008)

free bet said:
			
		

> some nice play by Madrid first half....


Lets hope they can finish it quickly.
1-0 is not very safe with 20 minutes more.


----------



## BettingIsNice (Nov 25, 2008)

Bravo Realll


----------



## 30Seconds (Nov 26, 2008)

30Seconds said:
			
		

> Accoring to some online sources thre will be a big support for Steaua in Germany. Nearly 10 000 romanian fans will be on the stadium.
> Romanian team now doesnt have any problems and are hard as always.
> Steaua +2 is a great bet. I managed to find it for 2.1 at local bookmaker.
> I'm sceptic about Steau drawing or winning, but I think they can cover +2.



Arrgghhhhhhh


----------



## 30Seconds (Nov 26, 2008)

PSV x2 against Atletico for  tonight.
Hopefully they will pull it.


----------



## Pro (Nov 28, 2008)

30Seconds said:
			
		

> Accoring to some online sources thre will be a big support for Steaua in Germany. Nearly 10 000 romanian fans will be on the stadium.
> Romanian team now doesnt have any problems and are hard as always.
> Steaua +2 is a great bet. I managed to find it for 2.1 at local bookmaker.
> I'm sceptic about Steau drawing or winning, but I think they can cover +2.


I think you did the right bet, Steaua are a nice team
but couldn't hold in the end..


----------



## peleus (Jan 18, 2014)

I guess thats the major flaw on this industry, when we are winning, we can't seem to stop it. We must have a remedy or something.


----------

